# 2 tough questions



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2 tough questions - are you ready?

Question 1:
If you knew a woman who was pregnant, who had 8 kids already, three
who were deaf, two who were blind, one mentally retarded, and she had
syphilis, would you recommend that she have an abortion?


Read the next question before looking at the response for this one.

Question 2:
It is time to elect a new world leader, and only your vote counts.
Here are the facts about the three candidates.


Candidate A.
Associates with crooked politicians, and consults with astrologists.
He's had two mistresses. He also chain smokes and drinks 8 to 10
martinis a day.


Candidate B.
He was kicked out of office twice, sleeps until noon, used opium in
college and drinks a quart of whiskey every evening.


Candidate C
He is a decorated war hero. He's a vegetarian, doesn't smoke, drinks
an occasional beer and never cheated on his wife.
Which of these candidates would be our choice?


Decide first... no peeking, and then scroll down for the response. 




















































Candidate A is Franklin D. Roosevelt.





































Candidate B is Winston Churchill.





























Candidate C is Adolph Hitler.














And, by the way, on your answer to the abortion question:
If you said YES, you just killed Beethoven.









Pretty interesting isn't it? Makes a person think before judging someone.







Remember: Amateurs...built the ark.







Professionals...built the Titanic


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Remember:

The ark is a myth

Accountants ruined the Titanic.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Accountants ruined the Titanic.


Why and How?

Did one of them ask for a little bit of ice with his G&T then ? :lol:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frank,quote the reference from where you got the theory on the Titanic.

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Remember:
> 
> The ark is a myth
> 
> Accountants ruined the Titanic.


as an accountant, I object! It was the designers who didn't provide enough lifeboats, because they said it was unsinkable

:!:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> as an accountant, I object! It was the designers who didn't provide enough lifeboats, because they said it was unsinkable


Erm. Now I am confused. You are saying it was the lack of lifeboats that sunk the titanic? I thought it was an iceberg?

Karl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Frank,quote the reference from where you got the theory on the Titanic.
> 
> tony


Err wasnt the Titanic swopped anyway-- it was her sister ship the Olympic with a false funnel because the Titanic broke down in trails. :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Frank,quote the reference from where you got the theory on the Titanic.
> ...


broke down in trails? was that like Laurel & Hardy's Trail of the the lonesome pine?

http://video.google.co.uk/videosear...sult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBEQqwQwAA#


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > GEMMY said:
> ...


Excuse me if the Prime Minister spells badly then so can I     
TRIALS


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Frank,quote the reference from where you got the theory on the Titanic.
> 
> tony


My primary source was a channel 4 (?) documentary seen last year which talked about the full height bulkheads being replaced by 3/4 height ones as a cost cutting and operational decision but will this do?

The Titanic Disaster:

An Enduring Example of Money Management vs. Risk Management

>Titanic<

"But the engineers did not have the last word for very long...the perfect ship was no longer the vessel that best expressed the art of the shipbuilder. It was the ship that made the most money."


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw no mention of cost saving measures causing the disaster in this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanic#Alternative_theories

tony


----------

